# Bonnot Gang Article on Wikipedia



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jun 27, 2009)

I found this pretty interesting. There is a little paragraph below to give you a taste of the Bonnot Gang.

Bonnot Gang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bonnot Gang
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The Bonnot Gang (La Bande à Bonnot) was a French criminal anarchist group that operated in France and Belgium during the Belle Époque, from 1911 to 1912. Composed of individuals who identified with the emerging illegalist milieu, the gang utilized cutting-edge technology (including automobiles and repeating rifles) not yet available to the French police.


----------



## wartomods (Jun 27, 2009)

lol, i dont get it


----------



## mylon (Jun 27, 2009)

there's a book written about them, just titled "the bonnot gang". i checked it out cafe subrosa in santa cruz but i had to leave the next day so i didnt get to finish it.. it sounded really interesting though.




rideitlikeyoustoleit said:


> I found this pretty interesting. There is a little paragraph below to give you a taste of the Bonnot Gang.
> 
> Bonnot Gang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Jun 27, 2009)

Bonnot Gang was awesome. Anarchists can claim they invented the getaway car thanks to them. Plus, the fact it took 500 pigs to kill Bonnot and 1,100 to kill Garnier and Valet is pretty badass.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jun 28, 2009)

Hell ya. Cheers to that.


----------



## little_owl (Oct 27, 2009)

There was also a band named Bonnot Gang in Olympia, WA some time around the mid-90's. I always thought that was such a good name for a band.


----------

